# Swarm bait hive being "looked at"



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Just noticed yesterday that my swarm bait hive I have out - with frames foundation, and lemon grass oil are being investigated. About 10 bees flying in and out and all around investigating all the sides and any gaps.

I decided I better get another one put up so if I have any feral swarms (or my one hive I didn't split decides to swarm) will have some choices.

I haven't heard of any local swarms yet, but with warmer weather expected tomorrow and late rin the week - I think swarm season is here.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Been swarming here in SW Ohio for the past two weeks. I'd get ready.

Mav


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

It is normal I think. I have 5 bait hives in 4 different locations of the County. When I check on them, there is always a bee or 2 investigating. Still no swarms.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Lures, comb, and other items are designed to increase the chances that IF a swarm is in the area, that they will choose your trap over another location. Here are some tips to consider to increase your chances even further.... beehives, Bjorn Apiaries Equipment & Management


----------

